# Need a config with onboard graphics below 30k



## pushkaraj (Jan 10, 2008)

One of my friends needs a computer below 30k.

I am confused whether to suggest him to buy an intel or an amd. I myself am an AMD user and my Gigabyte motherboard has onboard geforce 6100. And i hav been able to play most of the games at medium quality(currently playing world i conflict ) I dont know which intel motherboards have good onboard graphics. My friend is an occassional gamer and has told me he just wants MAFIA to work properly on his new pc  

Please suggest a suitable config.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

CPU: *AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5200+ AM2 Dual Core Processor with 1mb cache Rs. 5.2k
Motherboard: Asus M2N-VM Rs. 4k
RAM: **1 GB DDR2 677 MHz (Kingston) : Rs.1k
HDD: **250 GB Serial ATA Seagate : Rs.2,900
Monitor: **Samsung 19" SyncMaster 932NW TFT Monitor : Rs.11k
DVD Writer: Sony 20x burner : Rs. 1,400
Microsoft keyboard and mouse : Rs.800
Mercury cabinet : Rs.1,500
UPS : APC 500va : Rs. 2.2k
Speakers: Logitech X-540 : Rs.5k or Creative SBS 2.1 370 for 1k

*

config with 8600GT card that can play any game including Crysis:

*AMD ATHLON 64 X2 4400+ AM2 Dual Core Processor : Rs.3,300
** Motherboard: Asus M2N-VM Rs. 4k
RAM: **1 GB DDR2 677 MHz (Kingston) : Rs.1k
** HDD: **250 GB Serial ATA Seagate : Rs.2,900
**Samsung 17" SyncMaster 732N TFT Monitor: Rs.9k
**XFX 256 MB GEFORCE PCX 8600GT PCI E CARD : Rs.5k
** DVD Writer: Sony 20x burner : Rs. 1,400
Microsoft keyboard and mouse : Rs.800
Mercury cabinet : Rs.1,500
UPS : APC 500va : Rs. 2.2k
Total without speakers: Rs.30,500 approx.
*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Since u are a casual gamer too then i suggest buying at least 8600 GT, can run most of the games on decent settings!

Processor is good as desiibond said but 5200+ comes with 2Mb L2 Cache which is a good thing!
For 1100/- get a Transcend 800 Mhz 1 GB!
Buy a good PSU like Powersafe gold, keep an eye over Amp, more amp over 12V means more raw power!
The 19" SAMSUNG, LG, VIEWSONIC is for 9800/-!
17" is for like 8500/-


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

i got one very recently..
e6750 Intel  INR 7900
DG33fbc    INR 4800
2 gb Ram  INR 2200
250GB SATA INR 2800
Sony DVD RW  INR 1250
Sony FDD    INR 250
Iball Grabbit Cabinet   INR 1500
17" Flat Screen   INR 5400
Wireless KB Mouse Logitech INR 1090
Microtek 600VA    INR 1900


Total 29000 INR ...
Onboard fraphics are pretty good .. infact i cud play with onboard graphics better than 7200GS that i bought with it .. changed it to 8800GTS now..

u can change mobo to asus if u want.. rest all is fine i think .. 
can get a 8600GT for an additional 5K INR and drop down to 1 GB RAM.. in all it will be around 30k with a very good config...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^Isn't AMD's config with 17" low latency TFT monitor, 8600GT for 30k better than your configuration for 28.8k (including k/b and mouse which you didn't mention). Just a question and not inferiorating your config. What is model number of the monitor that you got for 5.4k? Is it flat screen CRT monitor or is it LCD monitor?



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Since u are a casual gamer too then i suggest buying at least 8600 GT, can run most of the games on decent settings!
> 
> Processor is good as desiibond said but 5200+ comes with 2Mb L2 Cache which is a good thing!
> For 1100/- get a Transcend 800 Mhz 1 GB!
> ...


 
Damn, I thought 800Mhz RAM costs around 1.5k. If it costs 1.1k, yes go for it. I am not that much educated in PSU's. So, consider Keith's suggestion


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

If u get 19" LCD, then any onboard gfx can't handle most games @ 1440*900. So i wud suggest 17" CRt flat nd get an 8600GT along with a Zebronivs Platinum 500w for 1.8k.
And Zebronics ATX cabby are available starting at 900/- with 400w PSU, nd have almost same features nd build quality as mercury or iball.
And if u are going for a GFX card, then dun waste money on M2N VM DVI. Get MSi K9A GM3 for 2.9k. Its equally future proof as M2N Vm not considering the onboard gfx.

And, dont go for XFX 8600GT which has some heating issue. Get Point of View 8600GT for 5.2k.

And bout proccy, get AMD's black edition. Its hell of a gud overclocker if not better than C2D. 5000+ black edition is a gud deal nd u can oc it to 3.2Hgz out of the box, nd can go max of 3.4Ghz with fine tuning.

And M2N VM has very limited overclocking features, but K9A GM3 or Asus M2A Vm[3.2k] with 690G has ample oc features including voltage pumping.


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2008)

hi
i m going 2 buy a XFX 8600 gt 256 2day....
u said it had heating probs...
wht is the prob....  
is pov gud ...
plz help..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

I heard only the XFX card that comes from Rashi Peripherals is having problem due to fan issues. Other lot's are good and no issues with heat.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup, if the card is XFX, then most probably its from Rashi. Now Rashi has only XF 8600GT model UDF7 which has some heating nissues[mainly doe to the fan speed problem]. 
There is new XFX UDD3 model which is very gud, but u can't get it from India as Rashi stopped taking stock from XFX nd is trying to sell of their current stock of 8600GT UDF7, cheaper.
So now UDF& is for as low as 5k.
So POV 8600GT will be better than that an is 5.2k.

I dun say XFX is bad, but a very gud brand, but just their UDF7 is faulty nd blame RPtech for stocking it.

Or the best one is Asus EN 8600GT but is 7k. SO POV 8600GT makes the best buy with gud vfm.


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^Isn't AMD's config with 17" low latency TFT monitor, 8600GT for 30k better than your configuration for 28.8k (including k/b and mouse which you didn't mention). Just a question and not inferiorating your config. What is model number of the monitor that you got for 5.4k? Is it flat screen CRT monitor or is it LCD monitor?


 
yeah maybe mate .. but i thot since he isnt a avid games and intel having a good onboard grafics he will have option if he doent want to go for a GFX card rite now... 
and yes plss add k/b mouse 800 INR to tha amount .. lol i knew i was missing something.. 
and its CRT samsung syncmaster 798MB flat screen... its ok if u dont have space problem ..not that bulky either as is magic bright


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

kayos said:


> .not that bulky either as is magic bright



Me too have same monitor nd it works gr8. But its only problem is some kinda high freq sound[which drills the ears] when set to 60Hz.
Now im workin with 1280*960 @ 72Hz. I think its best for this monitor.
But it draws a lot of power, but for the performance it gives, its a gud buy.
And it looks cool too.


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> Me too have same monitor nd it works gr8. But its only problem is some kinda high freq sound[which drills the ears] when set to 60Hz.
> Now im workin with 1280*960 @ 72Hz. I think its best for this monitor.
> But it draws a lot of power, but for the performance it gives, its a gud buy.
> And it looks cool too.


 
same monitor as in syncmaster 798mb?? 
works pretty well for me .. no sound ..

and magicbright is kinda very heavy monitor...lol massive packing..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

yup, its 798MB plus
And it only makes sound if i set anything higher than 1280*900 @ 60Hz.
And ull have to tweak the 'moire' setings for best clarity.


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

hmm ok mebbe..
will try today n tell u,..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

I would get a Intel c2d config if i had 30k.


----------



## juggler (Jan 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I would get a Intel c2d config if i had 30k.



pathik for 30k what is the config that u would choose??


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

one important thing you need to check while getting Graphics card is RAM.

Some cards are sold at lower price becuase they come with normal DDR memory instead of high speed GDDR3. They will be terribly slow.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dude its better to go for AMD if no overcloking has to done. Also if overclocking has to done then u gonna need a good motherboard too. Don't buy cheap A88 mobo's. I suggest atleast ASUS P5N SLI for AMD overclocking. 

Though its good potential with Black Edition but for overclocking, i think C2Duo would be the better choice!


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

but incase he is not going to go for gfx card .. i wud say intel is the best option with good onboard graphics...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

instead of thinking whether we need gfx card or not, if we think what can we get for 30k, I think AMD's configuration will be more feature rich and powerful. For the price of e6750, i get AMD mobo and processor and for the price of Intel's mobo (having decent onboard gfx), I can get an 8600GT, which not only increases gaming performance but also increase performance of OS like Vista. Even when running XP on a 19" display with heavy resolution, it removes the load off the CPU thus making it a much better choice.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanx for the replys guys. Btw, i have successfully convinced my friend that as he is putting in 30k, it's better that he also gets an 8600gt.
As aravind suggested, pov 8600gt would be the choice.
Also is a good psu like powersafe required?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@pushkaraj
its better to have a gud PSU with min 450w, as in future aybe the stock 400w or 450w cannpt handle if he adds some HDD,ODD,more mem, or some USB powered devices like SE phones, portable HDD etc.
And most of all the power consumtion of system increases as it gets older due to components like capacitors nd resistors inside mobo. So it is safe to have a gud powersupply.
Also normal ones cannot stand overclocking, either mem, CPu GPU etc nd may render the system unstable.

Moreover a gud PSU like Zeb Platinum 500 or better with 120mm fan cus also help in overall cooling of the system.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 10, 2008)

I spoke to my friend just now and he told me that the dealer from whom he is planning to buy sells only intel. WTH wish he had told me this earlier

The dealer is offering the followin deal for 35k and my freind is confident that his dealer will bargain the system upto 32-33k:
Intel C2D 2.33 GHz
Intel G33 original mobo
1 GB DDR2 RAM
250 GB Seagate sata2 hdd
Lite-on DVD-rw
19" samsung lcd
logitech keyboard+mouse
creative inspire m2600 2.1 speakers
ibox cabinet(never heard about that one!)

But my friend didnt know wat 5.1 speakers are and when i told him the meanin he said he wud defintely buy them. so the total cost wud go upto 35k!

How is the g33 mobo? Is it gud enough to play games at atleast medium setting?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Though the system seems powerful, it cant handle games cox of X3000. It ca do most games @ lowest setings[better not play]. 
Is that what supposed to get from sucha system? Get at least a 8500GT for 3.k


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

Better choose other dealer if that dealer is not selling AMD's.

Note: do not get Creative Inspire M series of 5.1 speakers (eg: M5300). They suck. Get Logitech X540 for 5k or Creative Inspire T6060 for 3.7k.

I would also say a strict NO for Liteon. My liteon drive died within a month and am seeing lot of failure posted in this forum

If you wanna stick to 2.1, check the Logitech X230, Altec Lansing ATP3.


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

Altec Lansing ATP 3 recommended.... very good speakers
DG33fbc is a good mobo with good onboard graphics... but if he is going for a gfx card then why waste money on it ...get asus or abit
yes do not go for lite-on as almost everyone facing its noise problem ...


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 10, 2008)

He is adamant on buying from that dealer. So, if the g33 has good onboard graphics, then i would suggest him to go for it.
Also i would suggest him to buy logitech x540 5.1
Anyway after agreeing to buy the 5.1 system, there is no money left to buy an 8600gt. If some part can be comprised upon, then please tell so that he could get the graphics card.
Also kindly suggest a good dvd writer.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@pushkaraj
The only way to fit in a gfx card is to switch to AMD. So mobo too will be cheaper.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually, my friend says his dealer is gonna do the entire assembling for him and he will take care if anything goes wrong within one year. And also my friend will be getting the individual company warranty on the peripherals. He has been lured by this offer.
The dealer is  aryan infocom from citylight area, mumbai.


----------



## utsav (Jan 10, 2008)

Get the Asus 1814BLT sata lightscribe dvd writer.its the best


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Actually, my friend says his dealer is gonna do the entire assembling for him and he will take care if anything goes wrong within one year. And also my friend will be getting the individual company warranty on the peripherals. He has been lured by this offer.
> The dealer is aryan infocom from citylight area, mumbai.


 
Whereever you buy the computer, you will get 1yr to 3yr warranty from the manufacturer. I know some store in bangalore like Computer warehouse that takes care of any problem with peripherals instead of we running to manufacturer.

IMHO, while buying a new PC, it's not the vendor (unless you buy branded PC) that you have to take into account. It's the peripherals and the value-for-money that we have to see.

Just ask your friend to increase the budget and get 8600GT. Any DX10 card less than that is pure waste of money.

Note: If your friend can increase the budget and get an 8600GT with Intel proccy and mobo, it will be a kicka$$ config 
If he can't, just get a G33 mobo and buy the card like 8800GT (around 12k) after saving good amount of money.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 11, 2008)

Although the g33 mobo has support for core 2 quad, it doesn't support ddr3 memory. Can someone tell me which are the intel mobos that support ddr3?
Also *www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm says there are three variants of the intel dg33. If i have to select one of them which one should it be?
The logitech x530 costs 5600 according to itwares. Is there any cheaper alternative without much compromise on quality?


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 12, 2008)

Can sum1 suggest a good tv tuner card and a good 22" lcd monitor. 
Also is intel 945 recommended over g33?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

X530 is for 4.5k now and a new model called X540 is  for 5400/-


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Also is intel 945 recommended over g33?


No way man.
Actually the g33 also isnt recommended. Rather get some Cheapo like the Palit n73v


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2008)

The best alternative to X-540 is X-530 which is available for less than 4.5k. Other alternative is Creative Inspire T6060.

I do not have much experience over Intel mobos. They are confusing and not many all-in-one mobos like AMD's mobo's.

Look at Pixelview or Pinnacle's TV Tuner cards. Internal cards are always better than External cards.

IF you are going for 22" monitor, Please increase your budget and get a 24" display as it support full HD. Dell's monitor costs around 18k. I think there is a thread going on about choosing monitor.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanx. So logitech x530 is my choice. 
@pathik, any particular reason for not suggesting an intel mobo?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

Cos Intel onboard gfx suck. The palit n73v is available for just 2.6k and has the nvidia 7050/n610i. Thats good vfm. If u can give 4.1k you can get the Abit In73hd with nvidia 7100/n630i.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanx mate
Does the abit mobo has support for ddr3? Or rather my question should be, while buying a mobo nowadays, is it required to check if a mobo has support for ddr3?
Also how is the support for abit?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 13, 2008)

hmm. Just check for DDR2. DDR3 memory is very costly. DDR2-800 Should be your best choice. Affordable, yet fast.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Ddr3 is very costly now. But in the future, it's gonna be cheap. So it would be better if the mobo has support for ddr3.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

By the time ddr3 becomes popular, you ll also need pci e 2.0, 45nm / 1600mhz fsb proccy compatibility and many more new standards.. So it is better no to think about ddr3 right now. ddr3 boards are very costly now.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 13, 2008)

^wow what a reply
Btw, how is the after-sales support for abit?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 13, 2008)

don't move away from asus, msi, gigabyte.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 13, 2008)

^that's exactly what i am gonna do.
For that purpose, i need to know which mobo of any of these brands has onboard nvidia graphics and supports intel c2d


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

The above 3 r costlier compared to newer experimenting manufacturers like biostar, abit etc. So u ll get biostar,abit,palit boards for much less. And they r reliable too.. Not much idea abt the support.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> ^that's exactly what i am gonna do.
> For that purpose, i need to know which mobo of any of these brands has onboard nvidia graphics and supports intel c2d


 
hmm. Best thing is to get the available model numbers from the dealer and then ask digitians opinion on those boards.

We do extensive search on the boards and select a board and if the dealer says its not availble, that won't be good.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 14, 2008)

kayos said:


> i got one very recently..
> e6750 Intel  INR 7900
> DG33fbc    INR 4800
> 2 gb Ram  INR 2200
> ...


this is the best u can get as far as performance is concerned.since u r not a hardcore gamer u can live with the onboard gfx.they are good.get this config.except a floppy drive


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

in delhi u can get only dg33fbc and not fb or tl...
dont worry abt the ddr3 support as when they are affordable u will need to rebuild ur rig.. ddr2 800 are more than sufficient...
intel has a pretty good onboard gfx.. not what u will get with a card but pretty decent and infact better than 7200/7300GS ....
i wud say rather than trying other u stick to the intel config .. in future if u add a gfx card then u will get a rig better then most of them .. 
i guess onboard graphics will suffice ur current need...

get 8600 or 8800 gt ...when u can

i am using the previously mentioned config with 8800GTS .. and its a really wonderful experience till now...all games at any resolution ...

there maybe a better config but this one if not beat, will be equal to most of them...

and sony DVD rw are very good.. get one of them ...


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanx for replies guys
Guess what! My friend is now offering to go for amd but is still unsure about it.
I sincerely appreciate everyone who has contributed to this thread and i really feel sorry about the way in which this discussion proceeded
Now i will write back in this thread only after my friend has taken a firm decision.
@desiibond, agreed


----------

